# White cyanobacteria??



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey guys, I just added a new piece of wood to my tank that I found in the forest, I think it was from an elm tree. I boiled it for about 20 min. each part (didnot have big enough pot to boil it whole). After 2 days this white silky slimy bacteria/algae started growing on it and its spreading like crazy. Is this white cyano or something different? How do I get rid of it? My tank is 3 yrs old, ph 7.4, GH 8, KH 4, ammo 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate 20, I do 2 water changes a week @ 15% and my lghts are on 6 hrs a day. Any help appreciated.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I had a piece of wood that I bought from a LFS and it grew the white slime like no other. The only way I could get it to "stop" was to get a big pleco to eat the stuff growing. Eventually pleco got eaten by piranha and wood left my tank at that point. I could never get the slime to stop growing.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn, dont want a pleco. I had 2 other pieces of mopani wood inside and the white slimy stuff grew on them too but only in isolated areas about 1 inch squared, then it went away.

Would nerite snails do the trick?

I also read that most creatures wont eat cyanobacteria (assuming this is it), is that true?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It is most likely a slime mold or water mold. Harmless and usually goes away on its own, but not sure in your case since your wood isn't driftwood.


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

i bought a piece of wood from a local pet store, but that same algae would grow. i would boil it and let it soak for days under no light, and still it would come back. i never found out how to get rid of it. oh well


----------

